# Aggression with my 1 yr. old



## baileykendall (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi I am looking for advice about my gsd. He just turned one today and within the past week, his aggression has become noticeable. I don't really understand the reason for aggression it is sort of confusing.

For example, he has recently become very possessive with the two other dogs in the house. He doesn't bite them or try to kill and doesn't really give a warning growl it is just like a switch is flipped and he is freaking out. These fights are caused by food, bones, or toys. I got him a frisbee and we played with it outside brought it inside and another dog was getting too close and he freaked out. But now it doesn't bother him if the other dogs get near it and when we go outside to play he lets them get a chance to play with it because they are 1/4 of his size and they can't really pick the frisbee up. The same thing with a volleyball I'll throw it out in the yard and he'll let the other two take a wack at it and he'll bring it back when they give up. I don't know if he is wanting to show the other dogs the items are his and then he's okay with them being around it or what. And it's not like he doesn't get along with the other dogs he loves playing with them and chasing them, the aggression only comes out when they have something that he thinks is his. He has also been around other dogs and does not seem to have a problem but toys and bones are not involved.

But today he bit someone. I was not there my dad saw it and said he thought it was just a nip and teeth did not break skin. I guess the guy turned around to walk back to his vehicle and my dog just bit him. I have never seen him be that aggressive towards anyone. He has never bitten or growled at anyone before. He barks like heck at the door when he hears a vehicle pull in the driveway but when he meets them he usually just sniffs and starts wagging his tail he doesn't seem bothered at all. He was around a 2 year old in June and was so gentle with him. We were playing with a ball and the child had the ball in his hands and my dog would take it out of his hands so gently. We also take him everywhere like in Rural King and through the drive thru and he has never growled or barked at anyone.

I just don't understand where this is coming from because we have done our best to socialize him and he has been around so many people and has not had any issues until today. It is really upsetting because I don't know where this is coming from. I know it's in his nature to be protective but this aggression just came out of nowhere like a switch was flipped. I do have a shocker collar but I want that to be the last option I do not want to resort to shocking him. I also think maybe he needs more exercise or needs a "job". I'm not for sure what type of "job" I would give him. I live in a small town and do not have any dog trainers near me that won't cost an arm and a leg so if anyone has any ideas on training or what to do it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

1/ How much exercise is he getting. Not just being outside but taxing exercise, mind and body?

2/ How is his basic obedience beyond sit. stay, lay down and come?

3/ How did he bite someone turning around to his car, your dog was not fenced and not on a leash? Be careful with that one, you and your dog could be in a world of trouble.

4/ How did you correct when your dog was "freaking out" with food bones or toys?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

How old are your other dogs? What breeds? Male or female? He is coming into full maturity and seems to be challenging the other dogs. Food and toy fights can happen and can be dangerous. I sat in the ER one night with a young man whose two male dogs tried to kill each other over a toy. The younger one began challenging the other.

Your dog should never be loose when non family members drive into the driveway. I agree with the previous post. That is very dangerous for everyone involved.

You can work on training but you should also consider restricting him more while you are working on his issues. Is he crate trained at all?


----------



## jakubnovotny (Aug 1, 2020)

Your dog's switch flipped because he's maturing.

This article is being written for dog owners who believe they have a problem with aggression or poor behavior with their family dog


----------



## baileykendall (Oct 27, 2019)

For exercise we usually go outside and play with a frisbee or ball for I'd say 30-min to an hour where is sprinting for a short distance. We do have a pond where he loves to swim I'll throw sticks in for about an hour and he'll jump in the pond to get and bring back. We also live on a lot of land so we'll just walk around I'm not for sure on what the distance is but I'd say for about 30 minutes or so. I also have puzzles for him that we use. We do not have a fence and he is not on a leash because we live in the country and no one in our area does either. If we take him for a walk in town we obviously have him on a leash. We usually don't let him outside when people come but he happened to be outside already for a potty break. He knows the boundaries of where and where not to go. For correction, we obviously break the fight up and would sternly say no and give him a tap on the nose (nothing harsh and then when we say pen he knows to get in his pen because he is in trouble. He stays there for about 15 minutes but he doesn't view his crate as a bad place he loves laying in it when someones home. As for the other dogs we have a 5 year old female yorkie and 4 year old female rat terrier that are both fixed. I did talk with the person that got bit and he said it was just a play bite and that his daughter has two german shepherds that do the same thing. I know that is not appropriate and will definitely work on training him better with toys.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is a good start. Offleash exercise is the best for him. Now you need to work on obedience. He needs a foolproof recall, a solid Down, Sit, Stay and a Place commend.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, it sounds to me like an age related thing. My dog, at about 9 months of age decided that her ball was desperately in need of her all out protection. Previously she'd never shown any resource guarding of any kind. But, like you said, it was as if a switch flipped and she became frantic, charging at any dog that would come within 10 feet of her and her precious ball.

I just dissuaded her and over time I noticed her boundary kept shrinking. At 2 yrs she would drop her ball in a group of other dogs and not get overprotective at all. Unless a dog was actually trying to get her ball. Just give your dog a little direction, and it should mellow considerably over time. 

Pictures? We like pictures!


----------



## baileykendall (Oct 27, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yeah, it sounds to me like an age related thing. My dog, at about 9 months of age decided that her ball was desperately in need of her all out protection. Previously she'd never shown any resource guarding of any kind. But, like you said, it was as if a switch flipped and she became frantic, charging at any dog that would come within 10 feet of her and her precious ball.
> 
> I just dissuaded her and over time I noticed her boundary kept shrinking. At 2 yrs she would drop her ball in a group of other dogs and not get overprotective at all. Unless a dog was actually trying to get her ball. Just give your dog a little direction, and it should mellow considerably over time.
> 
> Pictures? We like pictures!


Thank you! He has been a total sweetheart so far, it's just frightening to see him react that way when there is no actual reason to besides his nature.


----------

